# What are you feeding your senior?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just wanted to see what our seniors are eating. Do you feed a special senior diet? Do you feed a large breed food? Any dietary supplements?

Rocky is eating 4Health Large Breed and taking fish oil.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed Banshee RAW diet. Ground, with Vit C, fish oil and Vit E


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm feeding my senior aussies, Natures Recipe Senior Formula because it's has a really low fat content, and they tend to pork on weight even tho they are quite active.

I supplement with CM.


----------



## Mika140 (Jan 8, 2011)

I feed my 12 yr old (almost 13) Orijen adult regular, and add in glucosamine/chondrointin/MSM, small amount of wellness canned, fish oil & probiotic. I originally had her on the senior Orijen, but it's so close to the adult that I switched her to adult for convenience b/c that's what I fed my younger dog. Now that he's on something else, I'll probably switch the 12 yr old back to the Senior mix.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dakota is almost 7 and eats Professional Low Fat Chicken and Rice. At one time we had him on senior, but he does better on the Low fat.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Annie is 13. She has food allergies and does best on the fish based formulas. I feed her Wellness Core Ocean. She has been on Orijen 6 fish and Acana Pacifica, but does best on the Wellness. Sticking with what works. Annie is on the thin side, but that's better for her hips. 

Annie is not on any supplements. Sometimes she runs around the yard like a 2 year old and play bows and acts crazy. We have a lot of steps inside and out that she has to manage. She has slowed down, but considering her age, she is doing great.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We feed the seniors or retired, older dogs.. the Kirkland Premium Chicken (now)...we may choose to feed Nature's Domain mixed along with it. 
We only supplement with VitC & Glucosamine.
*Active mature & breeding dogs eat EVO.*


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I supplement my 12 year old girl with glucosamine/chondrointin, fish oil, and Vitamin E. I'm still in the process of switching her from crappy food to a better brand.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm switching Rocky to Kirkland Chicken and adding in Nupro Silver.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I feed Heidi, 9, Native, as I do our two other dogs. The vet said to leave her on it, as she is doing well and he sees no reason to switch her to senior food at this time. I supplement with Glycoflex glucosamine and Nupro silver. I also mix a tablespoon ground deer meat with her breakfast, which she loves.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mac, my senior, gets the same food and treats as the other Hooligans - INNOVA, EVO canned, etc.


----------



## james1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well my ate dog eats special seniors diet before he passed away there a senior dogs food place in pets mart.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Dunc's about to be 13, he's on raw diet, supplemented with Vit E, Salmon Oil, Ester C and Longevity by Springtime.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Feeding TOTW here, rotating formulas every couple of months.
Jen is 11 yrs and Mr. Luke is 8 yrs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I feed Banshee RAW diet. Ground, with Vit C, fish oil and Vit E


I fed Beau this plus a few other suppliments. Well, I didn't - my Dad did.. but still.. you get the idea.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I feed Pro Plan Senior Chicken and Rice to all of my old dogs.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Since the senior I pet sat was fussy we mixed wet food in with his dry food and he ate wonderfully. I believe the wet brand was alpo, fillet minion and the other food was a Purina(sp) brand.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Bear's 9 and we have him on a RAW diet. No matter what "dog food" we tried he eventually got loose stools so bad he couldn't hold them. Nothing like coming home to THAT mess a few times to make you realize the "inconvenience" of a RAW diet really wasn't, lol.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Homecooked diet....numerous supplements.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I feed all my dogs Life's Abundance. The only difference with my two seniors (9-Samoyed and 10-Chihuahua) is that they get glucosamine/chondrointin supplement.


----------



## HollyAnn (Jun 10, 2006)

My 9 year old gsd (Jonas) just had bladder stone surgery and the vet put him on some type of science diet that is suppose to help inhibit the stones from recurring. I've heard bad things about science diet. Before surgery he was on eukanuba gsd breed food. The stones he had were sturvite(sp). Just want my guy to have the best. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------

